# Two Maltese stolen in Miami>They are diabetic and need meds!!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

PLEASE PASS THIS ON TO EVERYONE INCLUDING AT FB


----------



## Desi87 (May 6, 2012)

Omg this is from where i live! How horrible! People are sick.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This is so awful and heartbreaking!! These poor babies must be so scared! God bless them both. I hope they find them. I shared on FB.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!!! I hope that are found, and returned to their owners! Those pups are probably frightened, and the owners, worried sick!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope they are returned to where they belong


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a nightmare : (


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Horrific, I could not imagine the pain. I don't know the whole circumstsnce, but I hope they were not left allow in the car. It takes only a second for something to happen.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is awful!! It makes me so angry. I just hope that the person who did this has a heart and returns them immediately....what kind of world do we live in.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh!! I will be praying for their safe return. Please keep us informed if you find out anything.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Man, i keep checking the news to see if they were ever returned, but not yet. .

A citizen saw someone try to sell them a week later, and they took video and sent it to the owners, but that was the last lead they had that was legit...

Owner of Stolen Dogs "Very Glad" He Saw Them in South Beach Cell Phone Video | NBC 6 South Florida

and they still post all over the internet every day offering a $6k reward, and still nothing. You would think the theives or whoever bought them would want that reward!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Saw this weeks ago on FB. Didn't know if they were ever found


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I know Sue, I wonder if they have been found. These poor babies.  It just saddens me so much!


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

lmillette said:


> I know Sue, I wonder if they have been found. These poor babies.  It just saddens me so much!


No, they have not been found yet.

A few days ago two Malteses showed up in a local shelter. Tonight I was looking over the site here and noticed the post about the stolen Malteses. I talked to the owner tonight (8/1/12) and I am going to go to this shelter tomorrow to see if they are the same ones (the shelter has pictures, but they are in a cage and due to the angles, it's hard to see if these are the same Malteses).

It's a stretch to think they made it up here to N. Florida from S. Florida, but someone could have dumped them on their way North ... it's worth checking out. If it turns out not to be his stolen Malteses, these two that are here in the shelter's cages could be up for adoption soon, after the hold time.

Also, there has been a facebook page set up for the stolen Malteses: BiancoandMisha Orlando | Facebook

They have the video and also a photo of the person(s) they think stole the dogs on that page.



---------
My Maltese Bo' RIP 1998-2012


----------



## Jenn&lola (Jul 30, 2012)

That's awful! 😥 i hope those little angels are returned in good health and all. 💗


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Did anyone else notice how the dogs were stolen? They were in a locked car, in flordia, in the summer in a grocery store parking lot.. someone broke the window and took them. It is horrible they were stolen, but why were they left outside in a car in the summer, when we see all these warnings plastered everywhere about how hot it gets in a matter of minutes in those cars?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Duckman said:


> No, they have not been found yet.
> 
> A few days ago two Malteses showed up in a local shelter. Tonight I was looking over the site here and noticed the post about the stolen Malteses. I talked to the owner tonight (8/1/12) and I am going to go to this shelter tomorrow to see if they are the same ones (the shelter has pictures, but they are in a cage and due to the angles, it's hard to see if these are the same Malteses).
> 
> ...


Thanks. Let us know if you find out any information.



shellbeme said:


> Did anyone else notice how the dogs were stolen? They were in a locked car, in flordia, in the summer in a grocery store parking lot.. someone broke the window and took them. It is horrible they were stolen, but why were they left outside in a car in the summer, when we see all these warnings plastered everywhere about how hot it gets in a matter of minutes in those cars?


Shelly, that is interesting. I didn't know that is how they were stolen.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Did anyone else notice how the dogs were stolen? They were in a locked car, in flordia, in the summer in a grocery store parking lot.. someone broke the window and took them. It is horrible they were stolen, but why were they left outside in a car in the summer, when we see all these warnings plastered everywhere about how hot it gets in a matter of minutes in those cars?


They know it was dumb, they said that in their pleas on TV "please learn from our mistake, don't ever leave your dogs alone in the car", etc. 

it wasn't outside though, it was on the 2nd floor of an enclosed garage. Theorhetically that should not cause any danger to their health for the 10 minutes, but clearly something very bad happened anyway.


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

I went and checked out the two Malteses at our local animal control. They were not the stolen dogs. They were owner surrenders from an 87 year old woman who could no longer care for them. They will probably not go up for adoption but can be saved by a rescue. Here they are:










Candy - male neutered - ID#A765616










Angel - female spayed - ID#A765617

Location:
Jacksonville Animal Care and Protective Services
(904) 630-2489
email: [email protected]


---------
My Maltese Bo' RIP 1998-2012


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Why won't they go up for adoption? Are they in danger of being put to sleep at this shelter?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have been notified about them and are working on a foster home. Do you know anyone in that area willing to foster?? Please contact me if so. 
Edie


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

plenty pets 20 said:


> We have been notified about them and are working on a foster home. Do you know anyone in that area willing to foster?? Please contact me if so.
> Edie


That's great Edie! Did you try contacting Debi at Southern Comfort to see she knows anyone that would foster them? I know Debi is located in FL. Just a thought.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

AMA Rescue has a coordinator in the Orlando area that is working on finding a foster. I think she was also going to contact Southern Comfort. Thanks, Edie


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> AMA Rescue has a coordinator in the Orlando area that is working on finding a foster. I think she was also going to contact Southern Comfort. Thanks, Edie


That's great news. So sad to see them there in cages. The quicker they can be rescued the better, they won't do well there. Both are missing several teeth and are probably in need of vet care and a good grooming.

---------
My Maltese Bo' RIP 1998-2012


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

They found the daughter Maltese Misha in Opa-Locka Florida. She was hit by a car and was taken by someone who saw her to the Broward County Humane Society. She had broken legs and some other injuries but is healing and is expected to recover.

The older father dog Bianco is still missing. Whoever stole them probably let them go on the side of a road? I can't imagine how a Maltese would survive in that situation...poor fellow.

Here is a link to the missing Maltese flyer information: http://www.local10.com/blob/view/-/15989838/data/1/-/at5bpi/-/Bianco-flyer-pdf.pdf



---------
My Maltese Bo' RIP 1998-2012


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Duckman said:


> They found the daughter Maltese Misha in Opa-Locka Florida. She was hit by a car and was taken by someone who saw her to the Broward County Humane Society. She had broken legs and some other injuries but is healing and is expected to recover.
> 
> The older father dog Bianco is still missing. Whoever stole them probably let them go on the side of a road? I can't imagine how a Maltese would survive in that situation...poor fellow.
> 
> ...


wow, thank goodness, i just went to facebook and it survived! . It's back home. 

Why in the **** would they just not return them and get the $6,000! (((((. a--holes.

Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh no!! I am so happy that they finally have her and there is a happy ending to this situation.  There has been so many cases of stolen malteses in the last year. It is extremely heartbreaking.


----------



## veronicadis (Jun 25, 2012)

That makes me sick-although I am happy they finally have her back at least. I pray they find the other one. Many years ago, when I was in college, I had a poodle mix-my first dog that was all mine . We were staying at my friend's house at the beach. I had let him out, in her fenced in yard, for a few minutes. When I went to let him back in-he was gone!! Luckily, some people had seen a group of girls steal him from the yard. I cannot tell you how upset I was! The police were absolutely no help, and I was inconsolable. Hours later, another friend of mine was also at the beach, miles away from where we were staying. He noticed a dog, obviously dumped, that he thought looked just like mine. He didn't know that mine was missing, ( they had removed his collar) or that I was at the beach, but just on the off chance, he grabbed the dog, and went to find out if I there, and if so, then where. Sure enough he hunted me down!(And this was before cell phones, mind you!) He was/is my HERO and saved the day!! I often have thought how remarkable it was that he recognized my dog, without even knowing we were in that town! So very lucky! My dog was totally traumatized when he got back-so much so, that he actually threw up-very unlike him. It took him a couple of days to come back to his happy, confident self. According to the witnesses, those girls were "sorority" types. This was a dog from the humane society- nothing fancy. Why in the world would they do something like that, only to dump him miles away, hours later? People can be really shocking and ugly sometimes. I still get upset about it. Both my sweet dog and my wonderful, hero friend are gone now and I miss them both. It was a true miracle story!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

tobysmom said:


> wow, thank goodness, i just went to facebook and it survived! . It's back home.
> 
> Why in the **** would they just not return them and get the $6,000! (((((. a--holes.
> 
> Thank you so much for the update.


Probably because he knows the $6000 won't cover costs when he gets arrested... What a POS!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Probably because he knows the $6000 won't cover costs when he gets arrested... What a POS!


Well said! I'm relieved, sick to my stomach and down right P.'d off right now! I'm so tired of criminals running the streets. Living outside of Richmond VA, we see so many horrid things. You don't get "used to it", you just get madder than heck!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Probably because he knows the $6000 won't cover costs when he gets arrested... What a POS!


Very true!! I'm glad the girl has been found and I sure hope the sweet boy shows up. These poor, poor babies. God only knows what they've had to endure. It just breaks my heart!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Very true!! I'm glad the girl has been found and I sure hope the sweet boy shows up. These poor, poor babies. God only knows what they've had to endure. It just breaks my heart!


I just hope the boy shows up soon and not injured or dead,especially since the girl was hit... It's so heart breaking, the worst is not knowing at all what happened to him if he isn't recovered....

We used to take our babies bye bye and leave them in the car at the store, no more, not even at a restaurant. We leave them at home, miss them terribly and bring them goodies... We only take them if we're going to be in the car with them the whole time,we don't leave them for a second now, not even in our small town...
Too many evil people out there...

Have they been reunited with the girl yet?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We love to let Bella ride with us (weather permitting) and wait in the car while we go inside some place. Looks like those days have come to an end. I could not handle the idea of someone taking her and me not knowing if she was being loved and cared for. Seriously yall, I'd come completely unglued  . It is heartbreaking.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

I can't understand why we've let society get to this point. I have a hard time even watching the news any more. I sure hope they find the other one soon, it just makes me sick.


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

*I wanted to give an update on this story. The second Maltese was found and Miami-Dade Police arrested the people suspected of stealing them.*

In a roundabout way, while inquiring about the two stolen Malteses, I found out through another source about another un-related Maltese in Miami who was in need of rescue. The original owner of Charlie no longer wanted him and a co-worker of hers rescued him, took care of some severe matting, and we had him transported here. August marks one year we have had Charlie...


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Duckman said:


> *I wanted to give an update on this story. The second Maltese was found and Miami-Dade Police arrested the people suspected of stealing them.*
> 
> In a roundabout way, while inquiring about the two stolen Malteses, I found out through another source about another un-related Maltese in Miami who was in need of rescue. The original owner of Charlie no longer wanted him and a co-worker of hers rescued him, took care of some severe matting, and we had him transported here. August marks one year we have had Charlie...


Thank you for the update! I am so glad the second little one was found, and these horrible people are being punished.

Isn't it funny how things happen? You were nice enough to go check on the two Matlese in your area, and then you ended up rescuing Charlie! 
It seems that whenever a bad thing happens, it is amazing all of the good things you see rise up around it. Charlie is one lucky little guy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I wondered why this old thread resurfaced. Wonderful news all around. :chili::chili: Thanks for giving Charlie a home. What's he like?


----------

